# Executer automatiquement un script perl



## pentaracing (20 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai developper un petit script en perl et je voudrais que celui ci s'execute automatiquement au démarrage de mon mac

Comment puis je le faire ?

Un peu comme sous Linux ou je crée  un autre scripte de démarre ou dedans je met la commande d'execution du script.

D'avance merci.


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Mai 2009)

Bonjour

Les possibilités sont nombreuses.

Le choix dépend du type d'action à entreprendre et du moment où elle doit survenir. Dans la plupart des cas, le script doit être accompagné d'un fichier de préférences (.plist).

Un peu de lecture par ici.


----------

